# Form 1116- Foreign tax paid



## angin (10 mo ago)

Good afternoon...Thanks so much for your help. I,m helping a relative with form1116....Just need your help in how to figure out, or how to calculate his (foreign tax paid) in Part II so that his carryover is accurate. Nothing else.
His spanish Social Sec. pension 16500$
His U.S. Social Sec. pension 10000$
He paid 3100$ for his spanish tax return. (For both pensions)
82years old. Files separate. Lives since 2020 in Spain.
Again, thank you so much.
AG


----------

